# Baby Rosie's



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Bet you all thought she had popped .. 

Nope... Just a update and its day 65 

Nothing overnight , infact she is more active ... Playing and running around with saffy. Nicking saffy's pom Poms she is not impressed about that .. Keep growling at her

So it looks like another day watching and waiting ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cruel!!!! I thought we had news!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

grrrrrr


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> grrrrrr


Sorry ... Feeling abit naughty today ... It's the waiting its getting to me lol


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Cosmills! 

I clicked this post thinking, woooo cute BSH kitty pics! 

Pfft!

Waiting is the worst, isn't it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

pipje said:


> Cosmills!
> 
> I clicked this post thinking, woooo cute BSH kitty pics!
> 
> ...


Yes... Am pacing about like a idiot ...

Am getting four wall syndrome , and watch most DVD now .... Lol


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

haha thats really made me smile - I know exactly where you are coming from - we are day 64 and the cabin fever has got so bad I seem to be watching Jeremy Kyle


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure if it works but you could try....

Pip was overdue and I had taken a week off but on the last day of my week off (Day 70, counting from the day she went to the boy but I think she was probably around Day 66), she was still preggers and showed no signs of even wanting to give birth. So I played with her favourite toy (something like Da Bird) which required her to be active and jump a lot (mind you, it was her choice to jump- all I did was move the thing around so I figured if it was uncomfortable/painful for her, she wouldn't fly around the living room). She did. 3 hours later, labour This was probably a good thing because one of the babies was already 133g by then. Any bigger and we might have needed a caesarean! And I skipped work the next day anyway (smashed from delivering the last baby at 2-3a.m. and the whole drama/worries) ^^


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> haha thats really made me smile - I know exactly where you are coming from - we are day 64 and the cabin fever has got so bad I seem to be watching Jeremy Kyle


Lol lol ....me tooo, life seems alittle better pmsl


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure that I should have clicked like for this :hand:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well she had been giving big crys and is now in and out of the birthing box ... Am on super watch


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Exciting! Keep us up to date


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Well she had been giving big crys and is now in and out of the birthing box ... Am on super watch


That's more like it :thumbup1: Hope all goes well


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks peeps... Will keep ya posted ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds like things are happening,with lunas 1st litter she cried out as kits were born she lost it a bit and wanted bite anything around her.

get scales, pen, paper to hand for weights,id bands out for the cps, towel for cleanin gunk from mouth/nose 

and good luck


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Check, check check and check ... Food for me and her, phone on charge ... Keys and carrier at the door .(just in case) .. All cats fed and watered ... I cannot think of anything else lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Check, check check and check ... Food for me and her, phone on charge ... Keys and carrier at the door .(just in case) .. All cats fed and watered ... I cannot think of anything else lol


and no panicking and rushing to vets to quickly.

most cats do birth very well iv only had the 1 section in the 3 year.

NO PANICKING MRS


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> and no panicking and rushing to vets to quickly.
> 
> most cats do birth very well iv only had the 1 section in the 3 year.
> 
> NO PANICKING MRS


Easier said than done lol ... Nope not rushing to vet unless she is having problems ... Sitting back


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Good luck xx


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hope all goes well carn't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well no more movement this end... She had been in her room most of the day nesting and sleeping , she has just come downstairs and plonked herself on the windowsill , so don't think it will be tonight


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Slight panic going on.... Rosie only has 6 nipples .. I always thought felmale cats have 8 ... I so hope she does not have 7 babies ... Am mad with myself the weeks I have spent looking at them and only just realised :mad2:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well theres no point in being mad with yourself or worrying - unless you had some Nipple Grow cream in the cupboard :blink:

I'm sure everything will be fine - she will have 4 babies, so there will be two to spare :yesnod:

Good luck x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Well theres no point in being mad with yourself or worrying - unless you had some Nipple Grow cream in the cupboard :blink:
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine - she will have 4 babies, so there will be two to spare :yesnod:
> 
> Good luck x


Oh that made me laugh. .. Nipple grow ... Just check her sister , she is the same... Four or six as she is equal on both sides ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It wont matter they wont always feed at the same time.

Lots of cats often have an odd amount of nipples usually 1 less making it 7 I also have heard of them having too many but the extra ones wernt working nips.

You do worry over silly things rach :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh that made me laugh. .. Nipple grow ... Just check her sister , she is the same... Four or six as she is equal on both sides ...


sure your not missing the teeny tiny ones up by the armpits


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It wont matter they wont always feed at the same time.
> 
> Lots of cats often have an odd amount of nipples usually 1 less making it 7 I also have heard of them having too many but the extra ones wernt working nips.
> 
> You do worry over silly things rach :lol:


I know I do ... I was just looking at her as I noticed her bottom two seem fuller underneath , so checked the rest... 2 4 6 , [email protected]@t she is missing two lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yep the bottom ones do have more milk that's normal.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> yep the bottom ones do have more milk that's normal.


So is it best to try and put the smallest to the bottom then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> So is it best to try and put the smallest to the bottom then


Yeah,but try telling that to kits who prefer the nipple they pick,i often have kittens who will only suckle from their nipple its strange.You got nutridrops? Give them all a couple of drops to get them going if you ant don't worry but its good to give them a boost after birth.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah,but try telling that to kits who prefer the nipple they pick,i often have kittens who will only suckle from their nipple its strange.You got nutridrops? Give them all a couple of drops to get them going if you ant don't worry but its good to give them a boost after birth.


Yes I have them... I heard sugured water does the same .. Is that true


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Rach ..... your such a tease....... and do not blame Rosie  Babies are coming Wednesday ..... ( as if i know lol ) ..... I have Family down atm , that's why i'm a bit quite in here xx ..... exciting times lovely


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Rach ..... your such a tease....... and do not blame Rosie  Babies are coming Wednesday ..... ( as if i know lol ) ..... I have Family down atm , that's why i'm a bit quite in here xx ..... exciting times lovely


Don't say that Shirl ... Cabin fever .. I have already eaten a box of donuts and three packets of doggers... Am eating for her lol ... Hope fluff bum is doing ok sweetie x x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Don't say that Shirl ... Cabin fever .. I have already eaten a box of donuts and three packets of doggers... Am eating for her lol ... Hope fluff bum is doing ok sweetie x x


Yep ... Molly-Pops is a fat .... Mare .... troughs for England  ... " three packets of doggers.." ...... OMG 3 pkts of DOGGERS .... Doggers what !!!!

Good job i know what a Jammy D is ..... 

Hope Rosie is ok tho ......


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Yep ... Molly-Pops is a fat .... Mare .... troughs for England  ... " three packets of doggers.." ...... OMG 3 pkts of DOGGERS .... Doggers what !!!!
> 
> Good job i know what a Jammy D is .....
> 
> Hope Rosie is ok tho ......


Yeah Rosie is fine.. Nesting down for the night .. Chat soon sweetie xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my, how you worry and the babies are not even born yet.
Dont stress, kittens will be born fine and each will have enough milk, kittens always choose their own teats and Rosie will have enough milk to feed her babies.

Now get some sleep xxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well no movement over night... I couple of short sharp cry's at 3am but that's about it ... Cuddle puss this morning and passed at breaky


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Slight panic going on.... Rosie only has 6 nipples .. I always thought felmale cats have 8 ... I so hope she does not have 7 babies ... Am mad with myself the weeks I have spent looking at them and only just realised :mad2:


Well am going bonkers .... She does have 8 .. See bloody cabin fever lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well am going bonkers .... She does have 8 .. See bloody cabin fever lol


I reckon you found that Nipple Grow cream  :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I reckon you found that Nipple Grow cream  :lol:


I had a weird dream about that last night... Not cat form tho .. Made millions... If only hey lol


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

I carn't even win £10 on the lottery let alone millions hope u enjoyed spending ya millions :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly35 said:


> I carn't even win £10 on the lottery let alone millions hope u enjoyed spending ya millions :tongue_smilie:


I did, flash car, massive house and not a cat in sight ... So turn out not to be a dream come true .. .. couldn't live without my babies


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Think we could be having them today... Every 15mins she is pulling her tummy in... Guessing we are having contractions


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Stronger and stronger


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

nice and calm then rach no fussing over her just let her get on with it keep calm and just observe  

I reckon if shes having contractions like you say I reckon you will have something in a couple of hours.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> nice and calm then rach no fussing over her just let her get on with it keep calm and just observe
> 
> I reckon if shes having contractions like you say I reckon you will have something in a couple of hours.


Started with a couple about half an hour ago ... In the last ten mins more and more ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Panting now eeeekkkkkk lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Started with a couple about half an hour ago ... In the last ten mins more and more ..


good good.I think 6


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Panting now eeeekkkkkk lol


yes sounds close shes doing this cause of the pain wont be long now.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Crying loads... Keeps jumping on me, so sat next to her box


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Crying loads... Keeps jumping on me, so sat next to her box


all sounding close in the hour I think for 1st kitten.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> all sounding close in the hour I think for 1st kitten.


Least she has picked a decent hour ... I have a numb bum already.. Thanks for being online ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Least she has picked a decent hour ... I have a numb bum already.. Thanks for being online ...


 glad im not missing it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like i'm home just in time for all the excitement


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She has settled more now since I have move near her box .. She was all over the place...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to sit almost in the box and keep stroking - Mai Tai and my Rosie were both the same for that. Numb behind is par for the course but you won't notice once she starts giving birth. Fingers crossed it won't be long now :thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Luck Rosie , Rach and online midwife ( Sara) ....

Hope the birth is smooth and problem free xxxx Shirl


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Good Luck Rosie , Rach and online midwife ( Sara) ....
> 
> Hope the birth is smooth and problem free xxxx Shirl


Thanks Hun... She is doing well at the min ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Contractions two mins apart now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Good Luck Rosie , Rach and online midwife ( Sara) ....
> 
> Hope the birth is smooth and problem free xxxx Shirl


 don't think ill need a midwife for next bub :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> don't think ill need a midwife for next bub :lol:


No you will just cough and baba will fly out lol


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't believe how much I have missed as i have been too busy to come on for a few days.

How exciting for the first post I have looked at, hows things going now, any born yet?

Do you know how many she is having? Can I guess at five and two males, three girls? 

Can't wait to hear how many and see the pics of the babies. 

All the best, hope it is all going well.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing yet ... Contractions two mins apart .. So don't think it will be long .. Her little face


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> No you will just cough and baba will fly out lol


And there was i , looking for a tactful way to put it 

Then you came along

And took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Might be a stupid question... How do I know she is pushing and just not contractions


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> No you will just cough and baba will fly out lol


 wish it was that easy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Might be a stupid question... How do I know she is pushing and just not contractions


you will see her push hard to explain but it is really obvious when pushing starts


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a very definite push - keep an eye on her bottom end and you will most likely see the first bubble of the sac before you can see any kitten.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> you will see her push hard to explain but it is really obvious when pushing starts


She is pushing ... Eeekkkkkk


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> And there was i , looking for a tactful way to put it
> 
> Then you came along
> 
> And took the words right out of my mouth


tut tut tut


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> She is pushing ... Eeekkkkkk


Clear yuck in lady area ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay - that's the 'water' from the first sac another couple of pushes and you should have a kitten


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Can see baby... Looks breach will


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> She is pushing ... Eeekkkkkk


awww *jumps up and down* iv got school run in bout 10 mins so keep me updated by tx if ya can. as lynn says you see bubble/sac few pushes later you will start to see a tail tip if breach,expect it to take her a while it is her 1st litter.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Breech is normal for kittens - don't panic. let her push - she's doing fine


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Can see baby... Looks breach will


all normal for cats what colour cp or coloured?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Breech is normal for kittens - don't panic. let her push - she's doing fine


 how fast can you type


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Can only see the tail at the min


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Can only see the tail at the min


if tip is white you got a cp.

expect it to take her a good few pushes could even be upto half hour first timers will take a little longer but shes doing it


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> if tip is white you got a cp.
> 
> expect it to take her a good few pushes could even be upto half hour first timers will take a little longer but shes doing it


White tail .... Cp


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> White tail .... Cp


let me no by tx wen its out


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Every time she pushes it sucks back in ... Normal


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes normal - it can take a while with the first.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Yes normal - it can take a while with the first.


I can see kits bum now ... It's 30 mins from pushing


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I can see kits bum now ... It's 30 mins from pushing


No back legs lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I can see kits bum now ... It's 30 mins from pushing


stop worrying its fine its her 1st time.

progress is progress


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> stop worrying its fine its her 1st time.
> 
> progress is progress


Am calm lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

the 20 to 30 min rule is just an average I actually had a girl who took over 2 hour to push a huge singleton out and it was fine.


Yes it will go back in between pushes once she gets to body that wont happen.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am calm lol


if shes got say 4 in there you are looking at a good 4 hour from now till your done


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

First one out


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

congrats on 1st baby


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

wonderful ..... well done x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ok so now you know she can do this.

Keep mum calm till afterbirth is out.This is to try and avoid any umbilical hernias happening to kittens belly.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats!!

I have to sneak on here while at work, and my boss will be back any minute!

Will try to keep looking as I cant wait til 5.30 for a progress update!!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on baby number one, all the best with the rest.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done, its better than Jeremy Kyle isnt it ! And well done Rosie for making it the day time so much easier when you dont have no sleep brain fog x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry - my husband dragged me out to help him with something in the garden  Congratulations on the first arrival and I hope all is progressing smoothly


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Second born ... Blue baba whoop


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Second born ... Blue baba whoop


oooooohhhhhh .... Brill


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news. well done on the first two:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Second born ... Blue baba whoop


shes doing really well I recken if its a girl you'll be keeping that one


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the first 2, can't wait to see pictures later!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Had to cut cords, she was abit confused when blue came out.. Clean self or babies .. Rosie choice herself lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Finding nips are hard for both kits, hope she settle later


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Finding nips are hard for both kits, hope she settle later


DOn't worry about them feeding until she has finished.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Finding nips are hard for both kits, hope she settle later


Shes got quite a thick coat by the looks of her like my luna I did have to fin her coat out around nips a little but most times they just need a few hours to get there strength up,get some nutri drops into them then watch them go.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Rosie and Cosmills, congrats on babies one and two :thumbup:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Another blue ... Think first is blue cream


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Another blue ... Think first is blue cream


i bet they will be gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations, let's hope there are more.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> shes doing really well I recken if its a girl you'll be keeping that one


Surely you go on much more than colour when choosing a new breeding queen? She has to be a good example too. I have no idea if either of my girls are keepers as I don't know how good they are yet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the babies and well done Rosie. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Any more yet?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Fourth Cream self .. Could be red


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, glad all is going well and she had them at a good hour for you.xxxxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Surely you go on much more than colour when choosing a new breeding queen? She has to be a good example too. I have no idea if either of my girls are keepers as I don't know how good they are yet.


of course spid I just know cosmill wants a blue or lilac so that's what I meant.

If I wanted a certain colour and got one I would keep my eye on it like now I wanted a blue bi point iv got two one is bigger but one looks more typy so going to wait to see how they grow.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Number five another blue


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So that's 4 self and one cp ,so far


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Number five another blue


looks like I could be in with a chance of winning this bet I said 6 ,you are going to have to put id bands on the blues if they are same sexes,what are weights like?


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your new arrivals and well done Rosie xx

I'm still playing the waiting game with Susie had discharge since Sunday and plenty of grooming but nothing else yet xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

No planceta after five been ten mins


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> No planceta after five been ten mins


don't worry yet worse comes to worse you can get her a shot of oxyticin later.Give her chance shes done really well and she may just need a little rest.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> of course spid I just know cosmill wants a blue or lilac so that's what I meant.
> 
> If I wanted a certain colour and got one I would keep my eye on it like now I wanted a blue bi point iv got two one is bigger but one looks more typy so going to wait to see how they grow.


Phew - wipes brow - as was going to have to have words otherwise! I bet my variant is the better type and I want a curly!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Phew - wipes brow - as was going to have to have words otherwise! I bet my variant is the better type and I want a curly!


lol.

The one I want the ears look to big atm but hoping she will grow into them iv defo got to get it right as im wanting her to show,the one in mind is a bit of a mardy moo atm not keen on been messed with so maybe wont be a good choice anyway we will see tho.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that placenta out yet?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Last one was really bloody ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Is that placenta out yet?


Nope .. She is resting ... She has not clean herself up from the last one yet


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Nope .. She is resting ... She has not clean herself up from the last one yet


Is the cord cut?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Is the cord cut?


Yes cord is cut


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just passed it ... Phew


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just passed it ... Phew


I knew she would  is she done then?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just a quick pic... Think we have done ... 

All seem settled nuzzled into mum ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I knew she would  is she done then?


Just as I said I think so ... Started with little contractions again and breathing fast


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just a quick pic... Think we have done ...
> 
> All seem settled nuzzled into mum ...


looks like a cream to me there rach

compared to my red remember mine is with white so looks lighter


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Just as I said I think so ... Started with little contractions again and breathing fast


a beautiful photo:001_wub:, but more to come. i bet you're shattered from all the excitement


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just as I said I think so ... Started with little contractions again and breathing fast


might not be could be afterpains with kittens suckling will make uterus contract,things getting back to normal its fooled me before that


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, I turn my back for one minute!

Congratulations! Hope the rest come as easily. And what a civilised time of day too!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

if you can get pics of the blues too.when you can be bothered that is


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> might not be could be afterpains with kittens suckling will make uterus contract,things getting back to normal its fooled me before that


You'll certainly know about after pains in more ways than one.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations  well done Rosie and midwife.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Weight then pics 

Cp ... 108g Poss lilac 
Blue tabby 98g. In pic
Blue. 120g
Cream. 122g
Blue. 104g


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Other blue ... Not sure about this one, could be blue cream girl


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone ... Would not have done it without you ... Special thanks to Sara ... Love ya sweetie my saving grace ... 

Think we are done ... So going to let her be. Cannot sex the kits very protective so hopefully tomo ... Am goin to eat, so catch you in a bit


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arhhhh congrats xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Thanks everyone ... Would not have done it without you ... Special thanks to Sara ... Love ya sweetie my saving grace ...
> 
> Think we are done ... So going to let her be. Cannot sex the kits very protective so hopefully tomo ... Am goin to eat, so catch you in a bit


have a good nights sleep if you can. i bet you've spent endless nights worry over Rosie already


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww congratulations what a lovely read to end the night


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations - well done Rosie


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Great news!! Congrats all round...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> You'll certainly know about after pains in more ways than one.


oh yes tell me about it they get worse with each baby too there as bad as contractions for me afterwards now.



Cosmills said:


> Weight then pics
> 
> Cp ... 108g Poss lilac
> Blue tabby 98g. In pic
> ...


rach the one in second pic looks blue cream yep and the blue in the 1st pic could be blue tortie tabby,its paw pad looks pink n blue.

Check they are girls when you can then that can sort of rule it out 

but my guess is that they are tortie tabbies you will have to check paw pads and you are welcome too you worried far less than I thought you would knowing you


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Couldn't wait to get home to see the updates - the cream ..... why do I love the cream babies when they are such naughty little monsters... :001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> oh yes tell me about it they get worse with each baby too there as bad as contractions for me afterwards now.
> 
> rach the one in second pic looks blue cream yep and the blue in the 1st pic could be blue tortie tabby,its paw pad looks pink n blue.
> 
> ...


Will check in the morning sex and stuff ... No one is using the bottom nips ... They don't look big enuff for them .. Flat to her .. The cream is a bully .. Lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Weight then pics
> 
> Cp ... 108g Poss lilac
> Blue tabby 98g. In pic
> ...


What huge babies compared to Lola's Oriental babs! Am pretty sure the one in the photo is blue-cream - it looks like a streak of cream on her head. She might have mottled paw pads as well.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Will check in the morning sex and stuff ... No one is using the bottom nips ... They don't look big enuff for them .. Flat to her .. *The cream is a bully .*. Lol


Now why am I not surprised!! :lol:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous babies, congratulations, well done Rosie. x


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo (Aug 13, 2012)

Awww congratulations and well done to a brilliant midwife 
I've been really excited reading the post from start to finish.
X


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Loving the running commentary , well done Rach & Rosie ( she's a beaut) and you have a gorgeous bunch of kitts  ....... You can now fill yer boots with...... Doggers lol .... massive hugs from me .... well done hun for keeping your cool xx Me


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww congrats 
Well done Rosie and mummy slave


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Rosie and Cosmills and online midwives too :thumbup:
Hope Rosie is happily settled with her babies and you get a good night's sleep


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosie is a super mum am really proud of her ... Concerned that the Bottom two nips are not been used, all fighting over the same ones .. Cream self is a greedy bugger so let him have his fill and moved him/her on so little blue could have some ... Sleeping with them tonight just to make sure all is well .. Am prepared if something goes wrong ... Gutt feeling maybe cos the birth went so well ... Keep crying, that's because I have waited so long for this and Rosie is making my heart melt with all the love she is giving them ... Soppy cow I know , plus am knacked but cannot seem to switch off


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Rosie is a super mum am really proud of her ... Concerned that the Bottom two nips are not been used, all fighting over the same ones .. Cream self is a greedy bugger so let him have his fill and moved him/her on so little blue could have some ... Sleeping with them tonight just to make sure all is well .. Am prepared if something goes wrong ... Gutt feeling maybe cos the birth went so well ... Keep crying, that's because I have waited so long for this and Rosie is making my heart melt with all the love she is giving them ... Soppy cow I know , plus am knacked but cannot seem to switch off


Your not soppy mrs , your full of adrenaline .... it does strange things to folk lol .... I am so so pleased Rosie came up trumps ...... Please do try to get some shut-eye .... Passes a tissue for those "tears of joy" ... and a big (((( Rach )))) just for you ... Try to settle hunni , tis hard , i would be exactly the same in your shoes .... xxxx Shirl


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tincan said:


> Your not soppy mrs , your full of adrenaline .... it does strange things to folk lol .... I am so so pleased Rosie came up trumps ...... Please do try to get some shut-eye .... Passes a tissue for those "tears of joy" ... and a big (((( Rach )))) just for you ... Try to settle hunni , tis hard , *i would be exactly the same in your shoes* .... xxxx Shirl


Me too - I honestly don't know how you breeders do it.

I was all over the place on the day I picked up Cedar and Blossom - very happy and excited for me, but also very sad for Spid as she was saying goodbye (or au revoir) to babies she had helped bring into the world and then nurtured for 4 months.

I felt happy, grateful, sad, and guilty - all mixed up together :crazy:

Just know how grateful us slaves are, for all you breeders out there x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, glad all went well. 

Fighting over nipples is normal, they quickly work things out and settle in. Mine don't favour one and will hop all around getting on where they can.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Congratulations, glad all went well.
> 
> Fighting over nipples is normal, they quickly work things out and settle in. Mine don't favour one and will hop all around getting on where they can.


Yes, I have seen it in all my foster litters and I'm seeing a bit with Lola despite there being 6 kittens and 9 nipples all in use!

I weigh them each day at about the same time, in grams. If they are gaining then whatever it looks like at the milk bar they are OK. It looks like Lola's kittens are feeding in shifts as she's not yet really got the hang of rolling slightly on her back to let them get at all nipples at once.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well got a few hours sleep, when I woke Rosie was away from the kits and looking for attention... So fed her , she seemed abit confused , first though was I hope she has not left them kits all night.. One cry from them and she was back in the box.. Just reassuring I guess.. 

I have weighed them this morning all put on good weight apart from the CP

He/she was having problems finding nips and lacking on, but success this morning so hopefully he has learnt 

Rosie is panting abit ... Is this normal ... 

Also the bottom nips the milk sack underneath are really hard now , is this normal


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

She could be panting from pain? Try to get a kitten to feed from the bottom nipples (they're the ones with the most milk so once they realise that, they might all want that or the cream self will hog it and become even bigger)


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well done, Rosie  What a nice mix of colours. Don't forgot that you must register the cream as a cream tabby (spotted or classic depending upon which ghost markings become apparent) unless you're going to DNA test him prior to registration to check whether he's self or agouti.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Should have said, that's IF you're registering with GCCF of course. No idea what TICA do on the self -v- agouti registration issue.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Well done, Rosie  What a nice mix of colours. Don't forgot that you must register the cream as a cream tabby (spotted or classic depending upon which ghost markings become apparent) unless you're going to DNA test him prior to registration to check whether he's self or agouti.


Thanks for that ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

got a question for you D, does this only matter if they are going on to be bred from as im guessing a pet home it wouldn't make a lot of difference.

I guess a show home it would be best been reg as tabby too?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

pipje said:


> She could be panting from pain? Try to get a kitten to feed from the bottom nipples (they're the ones with the most milk so once they realise that, they might all want that or the cream self will hog it and become even bigger)


Tried it with them all... She has very flat nipples , Putin milk on them also , looks like they need releasing ... Is there anything I can do to make these bottom nips stuck out


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Tried it with them all... She has very flat nipples , Putin milk on them also , looks like they need releasing ... Is there anything I can do to make these bottom nips stuck out


not really bar the kits suckling them,its early days yet as the kits get stronger and more aware they might learn themselves.

Either express a couple of drops from the full teats so kits can smell the milk or drop some drops of milk replacement on the teats just a couple of drops.

If they don't get used the milk in them will just dry up in a couple of days.

Just watch for them going red and a temp but usually they just dry up if not used.

Just try with a hungry kit but remember there are other teats so not a massive problem.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Also the bottom nips the milk sack underneath are really hard now , is this normal


Can be because there's too much milk in there, and it's built up. Or early signs of mastitis.

Is it warm in her room? That's the only time I'd see panting, and I put the a/c on (but my Summer litters are in 42c)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

one of mine 'spirit' was still panting early the next day,was just things still settling back down.That's the only girl that did that though.

If its too hot id imagine she would get out the nest and lay on the floor.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It does sound like the milk's built up and that's why she might be having some discomfort (sometimes they pant when in pain). It's like humans really; have heard it can be quite painful when you don't feed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pipje said:


> It does sound like the milk's built up and that's why she might be having some discomfort (sometimes they pant when in pain). It's like humans really; have heard it can be quite painful when you don't feed.


I can vouch for that,feels such a relief when the milk is out,alls you can do rach it keep trying to put kits to them but if teats are to flat then I guess it 'may' not work,then the milk will just dry up.

It will be un comfy till then but as long as infection doesn't set in then she will be ok.

As pipje said the biggest kitten has the best chance of working the flat ones.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I can get milk out of one but not the other .. No one is entertaining it... 

I suppose if I express and Rosie is unhappy about it, she is not in any pain .. Am guess no infection 

Goin to take pic


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I can get milk out of one but not the other .. No one is entertaining it...
> 
> I suppose if I express and Rosie is unhappy about it, she is not in any pain .. Am guess no infection
> 
> Goin to take pic


I wouldn't express just to make her comfy as this will just make it take longer for the milk to dry up and may risk infection getting in.

If they wont suckle them after you have really tried your best then I guess its just not meant to be.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> one of mine 'spirit' was still panting early the next day,was just things still settling back down.That's the only girl that did that though.
> 
> If its too hot id imagine she would get out the nest and lay on the floor.


It is warm up here, plus she has not been a one for lays on the floor most of the time lol ... So five warm kittens and her in a box, must be warm fir her ... I will keep an eye in her ..

I wish she would clean herself up lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I wouldn't express just to make her comfy as this will just make it take longer for the milk to dry up and may risk infection getting in.
> 
> If they wont suckle them after you have really tried your best then I guess its just not meant to be.


Oh wasn't going to express, I was just trying to say if I did to get the kits to suckle and she wasn't in any pain while I was doing it, I was guessin she was not sore


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> got a question for you D, does this only matter if they are going on to be bred from as im guessing a pet home it wouldn't make a lot of difference.
> 
> I guess a show home it would be best been reg as tabby too?


I personally don't think it matters too much if the cat is never going to be shown and/or bred from and so long as the owner is aware that the registered colour may be incorrect and, as an adult, the cat may look a little different colour wise than they'd anticipated. It's incredibly difficult to visually identify cream selfs from cream tabbies; you'd imagine that the selfs would be clearer coated and the tabbies heavier marked...nope, not necessarily nor even most usually!

I think if such a kitten goes to a home as show neuter it's always best to DNA test. Sooner or later, judges pick up upon the fact (from the parentage) that the kitten might be self, might be agouti, and, if there's any doubt in their mind it will become an issue... so quite nice, for the sake of £30, to have the proof in your hands 

But aside from all my ramblings above, the breeder has no choice - red/cream kittens with one or more agouti parent *must* be registered as agouti themselves until proven otherwise, etc.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Little concerned .... Rosie was panting earlier, now fast breathing when kits are sucking ... It's a bit like she is dreaming ... Anyone come across this


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> Little concerned .... Rosie was panting earlier, now fast breathing when kits are sucking ... It's a bit like she is dreaming ... Anyone come across this


Yes, definitely. It used to make me think I had a queen who was going back into labour! Not entirely sure why they do this trace-like, fast breathing/panting when feeding kittens early on.. but it seems common enough with queens to say "don't worry, it's normal".


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Yes, definitely. It used to make me think I had a queen who was going back into labour! Not entirely sure why they do this trace-like, fast breathing/panting when feeding kittens early on.. but it seems common enough with queens to say "don't worry, it's normal".


Thank you.. Once again ... She had me a little worried ...

She is coming out of her box more now , as soon as them babies cry she is back in ...

Trying to leave her now , just pop in ever couple of hour, just to check ...

After a bath am feeling more normal ... Saffy time now,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rach im am going to rename you worry wart!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i cant wait to see more pics of them._


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> rach im am going to rename you worry wart!!


First litter wot do you expect ... Lol I know I worry but it's a good worry ..

It really funny... She starts panting as soon as she is in with the kits.. Like a excitement in a dog ...

Am being good , staying away for longer , just making sure the little ones are feeding

Feelin abit more human after a bath


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a real worry wart too, you tie yourself up in circles sometimes - then I think that I will have a glass of wine to unwind and then I worry I wont be able to drive if I need an emergency vet!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> I am a real worry wart too, you tie yourself up in circles sometimes - then I think that I will have a glass of wine to unwind and then I worry I wont be able to drive if I need an emergency vet!


It's the little things... Init ...

It's just her bottom nips at the min , so full ... Cp did try earlier on her own , but no joy

Milk come from both now , no discharge just nice milk...

I know I should shut up.......... WART lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Right I have sexed them and unless the sex change fairy is about this week 

There are as follows

Colourpoint Girl. ( Lucy Lou )
Cream. Boy. (Dodger)
Blue cream. Girl. Amber Rose
Blue cream (torbie Girl. Angel. Rose
Blue tabby. Girl. Poppy Rose 

All to be confirmed... Pics later when OH is home so I can better pics


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosie bottom nippy nips 

See.... Am a a worry wart


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

How lovely!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Rosie bottom nippy nips
> 
> See.... Am a a worry wart


i've only had tabitha with kittens but i don't remember her teats looking so red like these. are they hot to touch. i wonder if she may have a problem but then i'm no expert so please wait for more experienced people to advise


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Sex change fairy has been!!!!

CP (boy)... (he has me stump) Colourpoint or Not (waiting game on this one)
Blue Classic Tabby (girl) 
Blue Cream Tortie (girl) Will be accessing her
Cream Self (boy)
Blue Mackerel Tabby(Boy) 

all babies and mum doing fine


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Sex change fairy has been!!!!
> 
> CP (boy)... (he has me stump) Colourpoint or Not (waiting game on this one)
> Blue Classic Tabby (girl)
> ...


aww they look gorgeous and mom looks content with them despite her being sore. are you planning on keeping any of these?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

cats galore said:


> aww they look gorgeous and mom looks content with them despite her being sore. are you planning on keeping any of these?


Blue Cream , i will be accessing, but not for defo... will look at her in six weeks... also i will have to read up on colours with DD


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Right I have sexed them and unless the sex change fairy is about this week
> 
> There are as follows
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pics and I love the names too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Looking forward to the pics and I love the names too.


we have had sex change , i think... so got to re-think names


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

This might be a stupid question

I think Rosie is learning the difference between a non distressed cry and a distressed one ... This morning every little sound she was looking and going in to see them, this evening she is not going in until they have shouted .. I hope this is normal ??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Sex change fairy has been!!!!
> 
> CP (boy)... (he has me stump) Colourpoint or Not (waiting game on this one)
> *Blue Classic Tabby (girl*)
> ...


rach the one in bold will have to be tortie if its a girl.look at the paw pads for pink and blue mottled affect


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> rach the one in bold will have to be tortie if its a girl.look at the paw pads for pink and blue mottled affect


Yep .. Not much but blue patches... So is she classes as classic tortie tabby ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yep .. Not much but blue patches... So is she classes as classic tortie tabby ?


Blue cream tortie tabby.

Not done many selfs so not sure that you have to put the type of tabby in.

Classic is just the type of tabby ie can be spotted,classic.mackrel etc.

Some don't have much cream this is why the paw pads are the best give away if they are patchy you have a girl there.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Blue cream tortie tabby.
> 
> Not done many selfs so not sure that you have to put the type of tabby in.
> 
> ...


Just looked on GCCF you can list them as classic tortie tabby


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just looked on GCCF you can list them as classic tortie tabby


Oh right fair enough.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> This might be a stupid question
> 
> I think Rosie is learning the difference between a non distressed cry and a distressed one ... This morning every little sound she was looking and going in to see them, this evening she is not going in until they have shouted .. I hope this is normal ??


Think it means she is relaxing a bit which is probably a Good Thing. Are you weighing them each day? I've always found it tells me if they are feeding OK or not - it can look nasty at the milk bar yet everyone is getting enough and growing well.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Think it means she is relaxing a bit which is probably a Good Thing. Are you weighing them each day? I've always found it tells me if they are feeding OK or not - it can look nasty at the milk bar yet everyone is getting enough and growing well.


Yes every morning at 6.30 ...

Cp. 108. 102 112
Blue tab girl 98 114 127
Blue cream 120 139 153
Cream 122 133 139. Little eye on him (they are ganging up on him now
Blue tab boy 104 110 128

So good weighs


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Good weighs again.... Left her by herself overnight .. So needed my own bed, but up at the crack of dawn to check 

So hot today ... Poor Rosie is feeling the heat... I will let her have a little roam today ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

This time last week, Rosie was starting to pop them out

Were has the time gone ... Lol

All double in weight , apart from the CP .. He lost 8g on the first day but catching up nice now ,


Everyone has eyes open, apart from CP he does not want to see wot the world looks like ... Amber has a sore eye it took a few days to open up fully and I thingk dodger has something to do with it.. Fights with her.. So eye cream for her

But all in all everyone is fine ...


----------

